# micro t sprinter body



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

anyone know if someone is produceing a sprint car body / conversion for the micro t


----------



## ozzyhillbilly (Oct 24, 2010)

okracer said:


> anyone know if someone is produceing a sprint car body / conversion for the micro t


Try the losi body mate


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

no the micro t


----------

